# Advice for unique watch strap



## Jimbola (May 25, 2020)

I have a basic looking watch, silver casing/hands/hours markers, white dial with a strap width of 18mm, I am looking for a very special/unique strap for it, not metal, but leather, nato or something else. Any ideas?


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Try steveostraps.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Check out the Haveston Service Series straps:

http://strapsense.com/2018/10/07/haveston-a2-service-series-single-pass-layout/


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

Jimbola said:


> I have a basic looking watch, silver casing/hands/hours markers, white dial with a strap width of 18mm, I am looking for a very special/unique strap for it, not metal, but leather, nato or something else. Any ideas?


 Hi Jimbola,

I've recently turned my attention to making leather watch straps! I'm up-cycling and using vintage leathers from bags, belts, shoes, etc! I've sold a couple to friends. I'll put a few pics up for you and if its something you might be interested in drop me a line...

























































a few more!!


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

Lug said:


> Hi Jimbola,
> 
> I've recently turned my attention to making leather watch straps! I'm up-cycling and using vintage leathers from bags, belts, shoes, etc! I've sold a couple to friends. I'll put a few pics up for you and if its something you might be interested in drop me a line...
> 
> ...


 Very impressive.


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

Alpha550t said:


> Very impressive.


 Thanks, i'm trying to choose interesting leathers even better if they show a little patina.


----------

